# New TT S-Line Avus Silver from Istanbul



## ealev (Dec 26, 2006)

Here it is,

[/img]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t257/ealev/2007_0210been0006.jpg


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks really nice! Cool colour and nice alloys!!
Really like the imprint on the seats 8)

Enjoy it mate!


----------



## ealev (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks mate

I'm considering to replace alloys with RS4 BUT not sure


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't, not much people with these wheels and they look so cool. RS4 are much more bland (and these are defo not reps, since they don't exist)

Maybe some spacers but that's it, it looks gorgeous really 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ealev said:


> Here it is,


Very nice.

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Nice pics.

If we had the choice in the UK, I would have gone for the Avus Silver.

Your car looks very impressive and although not a big fan of BBS style wheels, they seem to suit your car and climate! 8)

Seats look good too!

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes, now that looks really nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> If we had the choice in the UK, I would have gone for the Avus Silver.
> 
> ...


Ditto. Great colour, looks stunning.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im with Donald on the wheels - look too MKIish.

I was thrown at first given the title and the pictures as the car didn't appear to have the sline "external" kit on, but i really like the seats and the wheel (not bother about the badge on the steering wheel). I think its the 1st sline seats Ive seen on a owners car.

Also appears you have the sline suspension.

Enjoy.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

That's one stunning colour. And keep those wheels - those are the best, IMHO. Must be a pain to keep clean (10 spokes are enough for me!), but look great. RS4s are SOOO 2006. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice Car, pitty you didn't also take the S-line exterior kit...

Enjoy your MK2 ealev!


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

wow looks great, i agree - keep the wheels
RS4's are getting so common now 
dun get me wrong, RS4's look awesome but EVERYBODY wants them - may as well get something different to stand out from the crowd 
great colour - love avus


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice looking car, and the wheels realy suits the car!

Enjoy it, and the warm nice weather you seem to have :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks good, and i would keep it as it is!


----------



## klho001 (May 22, 2006)

Does Avus have a slight bluish or purplish tint to it? I've seen the pics under the high res thread, and seeing it here again. Wonder if these pics are accurate of the actual color?
TIA


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

not really purple, but i guess you could say very very light purple ish.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

What a great combo!!!

S-Line pack seats look very smart too.

Congratulations and enjoy 8)


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Fantastic looking car ealev [smiley=cheers.gif]

Avus is still the best colour IMO but I'd opt for the RS4's.

Do you have any more pic's of those seats or of your car in general as it's the business 8)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

added to the pic collection.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Der Horst for Moderator !!!!


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> Der Horst for Moderator !!!!


I second


----------



## jmsurf (Sep 6, 2006)

Have you got more fotos of your car?rear fotos?other fotos?best regards joao!!!


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Love the colour and love the wheels. It looks fab all round


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

That is one beautiful looking car. I love Avus. :wink: 

Enjoy. 8)


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Still waiting for more pics - Com'n


----------



## fabio (Apr 12, 2007)

stunning car, i want the same one, love the wheels


----------

